# Likes Dislikes Lists for the 2015 Winter Reaper!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And, here is the thread for the likes list, PLEASE, And I so can not stress this enough!!!! PLEASE make the list as detailed as possible, Being vague is very frustrating for your reaper, for example, I like witches should be more like, I like witch hats, potion bottles, cauldrons,, etc. so your reaper knows exactly what you want/need. 

Thanks all,, lets have a fun winter reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey,we need your likes listed here! !


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got signed up!

Here's my list:

I do a walkthrough haunt every year with a foyer, cemetery, cornfield, dungeon, swamp, Egyptian tomb and witch's shack. I'm always looking for items to fit these scenes. Thank you, Winter Reaper!

With the "haunted estate" theme, I've been thinking of the Egyptian and jungle portions more as part of the estate owner's crazy collections, so I'd love more antiquities, treasures, statues, etc. to build this part up.

Here is a link to pics of last year's haunt: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140536-my-haunted-estate-2014-a.html

Likes:
Unique tombstones
Egyptian treasures
Pirate treasures
Swamp items (fake greenery, jute netting, voodoo items, shrunken heads, shack/bayou items)
Gargoyles and garden statues
Tiki gods, realistic tiki masks or statues
Interesting witch shack items
Antiques or old items for details
Old, creepy framed photos
Flameless candles
Old cages or birdcages
Strobe lights or colored spotlights
Chains, tools, hooks
Apothecary jars
Severed heads
Cemetery fencing
A skeleton dog
Unique tombstones, primitive wood cross tombstones
Funkins and realistic pumpkins
I'd love a ton of the Dollar Tree carving pumpkins so I can start turning my front yard tree into a Halloween Tree a la the Ray Bradbury novel.
Antique, thrift and handmade as well as store-bought are amazing and perfectly welcome!

Dislikes:
Blowmolds and Inflatables
Indoor décor, paper cut-outs, etc.
Cutesy or country items
Glitter
Cute Disney
Nightmare Before Christmas (love the movie and Disney, I just don't decorate for Halloween with it)
Licensed or movie characters, like Jason, Freddy, Ghostface, etc,
Food and candy
Party items like dishes, trays, etc.
Candles
Music and Movies
Toxic waste/zombie outbreak/apocalypse items
Things that feature black cats (I'm sensitive to that, haha) or cat skeletons

Don't need:
Creepy Cloth
Fish Netting
Dollar Tree lenticulars (I have all of them)
Dollar Tree tombstones (I have all of them x2, haha)
Dollar Tree foam signs
Severed feet, hands, arms, legs, fingers
Candelabras
Potion Bottles

Stores I don't have near me, so I'd probably love things from them:
Christmas Tree Shoppe
99 Cent Only
Five Below
CVS (I visited one out of state this past year to get the teeth under glass)

Thank you Reaper! I'm excited to start putting a gift together!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ILikes:

Hocus Pocus/ The Sanderson Sisters this is my main theme for 2015. 
I want to do three static sisters for my front porch
I need help with the spell book pages, I need the spell book
Need two mannequin heads, one for Sarah and one for Mary
wigs that look like the sisters hair long blond wig for Sarah and curly brown wig for Mary. 
I need a purple cape for Sarah and Red for Mary 
So far I have my black flame candle, brooms, hocus pocus themed potion bottles- oil of boil, dead mans toe, Winnie's dress and cape and I'm working on a couple of signs 
I love everything related to Hocus Pocus
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/the-sanderson-sisters/


In my front yard I'll be doing a Witches Theme so I'll be needing anything you'd find in a witches lair. I want to do a cauldron with burning embers and a spell cabinet with a witch cauldron creep. I have 0 experience with motors so if you know about these things and only send me a motor I'd be happy 
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-black-hat-society/


I also have my mini themes that Will be staged in the garage 
Sleepy Hollow, Edgar Allan Poe, Til Death Do Us Part (a wedding scene) A Vampire scene and the start of a phantom of the Opera scene. Any items that would fit my scenes would be very much appreciated. I have Pinterest boards for these themes and I list under the picture if I have it I keep it all updated

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman 
Severed heads
I need a Brom Bones and Katrina Van Tassel Tombstone
Would love a vintage looking Sleepy hollow map
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/sleepy-hollow/


Vampires
I'd love a silver chalice
A Map of Transylvania or Budapest area would be great!
Would love some of my vampire pictures from my pinterest board to be printed off , I don't have a printer
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/vampire-castle/


Haunted Wedding Theme 
I call it Til Death Do Us Part, I have a bride and groom already with their clothing and the brides bouquet. I have a Pinterest board that might help you better than reading a bunch of stuff. If you're in a Valentine mood this scene would be fun to work on during Valentines Day 
I'd love a fake gothic looking wedding cake, or champagne glasses
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-til-death-do-us-part/


Wicked Witch of the West
love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the other wizard of oz characters but definitely a Wicked fan.
Any kind of wicked elphaba wicked witch things are wonderful 
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/elphaba-the-queen-of-halloween/


I also have A Halloween Tree it's black with white lights and gothic style silver black and white ornaments. I have a black tree skirt with silver spider webs. I'd love any ornaments. It's a Poe inspired tree
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-trees/


Jack O Lanterns are always welcome
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/pumpkins/

I do decorate for Valentines Day and welcome any Valentine Type things. I do traditional Valentine's Day but also love Skulls and Roses of all kinds. 
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/valentines-day/


I don't mind glitter 


Dislikes:
Snakes, voodoo

I have Pinterest boards of all of my themes

Here's the link to my To Do List...just an fyi of course . If there is anything on there that you have and don't need, could get or could make it would help with my to do list. Again just fyi. Please don't think you have to help with that. 
Everyone is good at different things so if there is nothing on here that interests you whatever you send will be awesome! Thank you so much in advance for your hard work and kindness 
http://pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-props-i-want-i-work-on-this-board-consta/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zombiesmash I love that you added the stores that are not in your area. That is really helpful


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is a great idea! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I only decorate Halloween and Christmas 
My dear reaper please look at this list it is way different then the list i sent bethene 
I love thrift store finds 
LIKES 



My theme for Halloween is going to be Gathering of witches 2015
. Not cute witch real witch stuff dark and dingy stuff 
cauldron all sizes 
Witch hats to
witch signs
potion books,
potion bottles
Items you might find in a witches kitchen big wood spoon 
smudge sticks
Incense dragon’s blood or sage.
a cool incense holder 
Witches broom
toads
Really want a Vulture prop 
Witch ball one with red or red black or red and purple 
anything witchy 
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/witch-lair-props-i-want/




2015 I will be doing the haunted hotel theme at a friends house 
I have nothing for this so open to anything.
Would love an old suite case.
Haunted suitcase
Hotel hat for bell man.
Bell hop outfit
Hotel directory
Old made over guest book
Old sheets white
One of those old bags like a doctor use to carry not sure the name of them
Maid out fit
Any color boas
gothic looking photo frames
anything you could see in a haunted hotel
Any kind of keys. http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/2015-haunted-hotel/


love gypsy stuff /fortune teller theme 
love any sheer fabric or gypsy looking fabric
even sheer curtains or gypsy looking curtains
love a gypsy suite case
gypsy signs
scarfs
anything gypsy related would love to have.
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-fortune-teller/

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-craft-ideas/


Going to do dark wizard of oz scene in the garage with my gathering of witches will be for that party so would love anything related to that I picked up the evil witch after Halloween so far this is the only thing I have for this. 
ruby slippers
flying monkeys 
monkey costume or mask
big hour glass
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/dark-wizard-of-oz/

Ok For the living room I am going to do a Wizard theme. (not the wizard of oz it will be magical wizard ) 
love a wizard mask
wizard hat
dragons
stalf
dragon schales
dragon eggs
wizard outfit 






love Love Love Gothic items 
(I collect Avon cap code glass Red ones. )
Love choc
Would love a gothic heart made from clay would be cool a small one to wear as a neckless. 
if you are someone who sews I would love a gothic rag doll or witch doll. 

Favorite colors are red, black and purple 

I am a ok with glitter 
Just moved into a new house
Wind chime
Things for the yard 
Fairy door 
Bird houses made over with a gothic or Halloween touch
Some gothic looking flower pots would be cool or made over to look gothic
Tikis are always welcome. 
some cool decorated or painted rocks for yard 




I have one dog she is a kerilian bear dog and mommy's girl  

love chai tea my newest I have tried is caramel chai omg yummy 
love essential oils 

February 2 is my 14th wedding anniversary  

such a great idea had to add to mine 
Stores I don't have near me, so I'd probably love things from them:

99 Cent Only
Five Below
CVS (I visited one out of state this past year to get the teeth under glass)


[/COLOR]
Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my list, i might add more,this is off the top of my head....

love. witches, especially the Wicked Witch. While I like potion bottles, I really have enough. A decorative witch hat would be cool, as would. a open spell book for display. 

Any Halloween art work is always welcome.
I love to read and love multiple genre's. Sci-fi \fantasy, mystery, horror,think Dean Koontz, Stephan King,if it has a good story,I'll like it! 
I do a outdoor grave yard,so anything that goes with that, lighting,ground breakers,skellys,ghosts,etc.

spider area things. 
animated things,

indoors decor, knick knacks, etc. I like holiday dish towels,potholders,etc. Cool socks.

I like spooky. and. creepy, things that go bump in the night. Indoor things can be cutsey. some what ....
I have four very spoiled kitties..
dislikes 

zombie babies,,gross dolls, clowns,movies. gory and bloody things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

2015 List for printersdevil

I would love a sign for our haunt. Haven Haunt

Anything witchy and/or fortune teller theme or wizard or similar conjurerers

I LOVE WITCHES, but expanded last year to include fortune tellers and other conjurers and had to cancel my parties. So I have a lot of stuff ready for this year. I just need to finalize some things and work on a plan to use it all. I do a yard haunt and hope to include the double car garage this year or the backyard which has a large screened in porch. I also am continuing to add things to my adult daughters Halloween décor.

Really would love some of the homemade PVC candles---not bloody just spooky.

Need want a cool spell book(s) 

Can use bright gypsy vibrant scarves or things for my fortune tellers including jewelry 

I am planning a room with conjurer wares so anything for it would be great---things they might have on display at a Conjurer's Consortium for wizards, witches, warlocks, fortune tellers, etc to purchase or see: wands, crystal balls, books on magic or potions or spells, brooms, mortar and pestle, witch hats that are unsual (love to hang them if not used on props or me), cauldrons, mystic jewelery, anything of interest to conjurerers, Famous witch or wizard photos or photo books of them (I have a lot of fortune teller's thanks to booswife02 and a Reaper exchange last year)

I have a Traveling Witch Kit that I made last year. Would love to have one for a fortune teller to display and maybe one for a wizard. Cool looking props!!!!

I want to do my master bedroom in a sort of Bed and Breakfast and a Spa in the master bath with a witch soaking in the 2 man tub. I have always used it as a spider's lair, but may totally change that. Ideas??????? Open to suggestions. Maybe a Dead and Breakfast or Love Ever After theme with a Tarot reader doing love things and couple on bed>>>> again would love ideas.

I do have lots of big spiders and webs that I love and will use somewhere. (hate real spiders)

I really need to work on lighting and music so could use help with either. Colored spotlights for cemetery in back yard. ALso would love to have some bigger tombstones. I have all small ones. Love how some of you used them last year and built them up.

I want to have a section of the graveyard for famous witches, wizards, tellers, etc. I have a stone for the Wicked Witch of the West that is pretty cool and has her hat on top of it. Would love a flying monkey for it.

I want to add stones for Maleficient, the evil witch/hag from Snow White and the Queen/Witch from Sleeping Beauty, Glinda the Good Witch, Gandolf, Dumbledore and maybe Marie Leveau, just any famous name that would fit the theme..

Games (homemade ones ) that we can play at my parties---based on characters from movies with famous witches, wizards, etc. They could also just be prop boxes that fit the theme for the store. (I love details)

If someone is good with images, I would LOVE to have a small flash drive with edited pictures of any of the above that I could just show as a slideshow.
or scenes from movies. I am not good at this stuff

Colored lights---strings of them or even Halloween shapes for my Creepy Cantina back porch. We leave the lights up year round.

Would love to have ornaments for a Halloween tree. 

Love cool bottles for potions with or without labels. I have a bunch of smaller Crown Royal bottles that I hope to design a label for specific to me and this general theme. Just not how to make it fit the beautiful bottles.

I don't mean to be picky because I really am not. Anything witchy, wizardy, or fortune teller-ish and I will love it. Candles, candle holder for tables, scarves, table cloths (I use a lot of those small decorator tables that have the legs screw on and off them)


If someone sews,I would LOVE LOVE a long cloak, cape that is either dark green or red in a velvety look. I have a black one that I use a lot. It would need to be ample sized for me to wear. This would be the ULTIMATE GIFT.

I love the variety of things that I receive. I have gotten some of the most amazing things in these Reapers that I would have NEVER thought of. The creativity here astounds me and I love doing this.

I mentioned Spell Books and would so love to have one of those open book things with spells for some of the scenes I will have--Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Hocus Pocus, Harry Potter, etc. I would so love something that resembled the Hocus Pocus book, but I am not artistic.

I want to work more on my displays. I have a great bookshelf to use, just need to have the items to make it work together. So anything for it for a witch. Another for a wizard area and one or maybe more of a display of teller stuff. I have been picking up books on various fortune telling things. Could also really use some signs either wood or things printed and framed for the non witch things. I have tons of witch signs (and still love them all) just need to develop the other things in the sign and display area.

Someone asked me why I always do witches---I just love them. I am really farming out most of my other stuff to my daughter and friends. WHo knows I may be sending some of it in some of the Secret Reapers. 

I will always need spiders, toads, owls, etc. though. They are a witches right hand. Right?

Creepy cloth is cool and I use it a lot. 

I love thrift store, repurposed, new and things that are just off the wall. I just love the hunt for things as much as the receiving and decorating. You send it and I will love it---PROMISE


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love reading people's want lists--so much fun thinking, "I know where to find one of those," or, "I could make that!"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do the same thing ooojen! !


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me to ooojen


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

went through my. stash to see where I am at, have a few. ideas for several folks lists!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to SA and Goodwill and a couple of thrift stores today while the weather was nice. We are expecting temps to dip into teens tonight again---which is cold for us. I kept thinking &^% would like this or I could do this for $&#. I am glad that I am not the only one to do this. I swear it is easier to come up with gift ideas for people here than for my family!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very true Printer. I feel excited giving gifts to you guys because I really believe you'll love them. Also I feel like were more appreciative than family haha...and one more selfish point I tend to always love my gifts from you guys more than family members because I feel like you guys get me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah,I agree with that! My husband seems to have the crazy notion that we are getting too old for somethings, and. that we need to be getting rid of stuff instead of getting more! What kind of nonsense is that? ?? I guess I really do see it to a point,but if you don't still do what you like,why still be alive? ???!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

added more items to my list


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki you need to make a witch board and add it to your list. You have links for your other themes. I love seeing people's theme boards. It gives a clear picture of what they'd like it to look like.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Good idea I will do that . Picked up some cool items for make overs today 


booswife02 said:


> Saki you need to make a witch board and add it to your list. You have links for your other themes. I love seeing people's theme boards. It gives a clear picture of what they'd like it to look like.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any other takers ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki you need to make a witch board and add it to your list. You have links for your other themes. I love seeing people's theme boards. It gives a clear picture of what they'd like it to look like.


got one added and started


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great. I'll go check it out  really I just wanted to see what kind of witches you liked


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Great. I'll go check it out  really I just wanted to see what kind of witches you liked


I will add more stuff at my lunch today


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, we can't access your link to Pinterest. It is not in signature anymore.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh I added it to my likes and dislikes page 


printersdevil said:


> saki, we can't access your link to Pinterest. It is not in signature anymore.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great board Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> great board Saki!


Thank you glad that boo ask me for one a lace to keep all the ides I want for sure


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Likes - 

We do a indoor party. This year our theme is Disney Villains and Nightmare before christmas. Next years is universal Movie monsters(Wolf man, Dracula, frankinstien ect..)
I will run down the different rooms for this year and things we could use.

Ursala room - I could use shells, eels (this one is kind of hard)

Evil queen in the kitchen - I need witch items, potion bottles, poisoned apples, Small hinged box for the box she tries to put snow whites heart into, Cauldron, spell books

Vodoo items - My husband will be Dr facilier from princess and the frog - I need lots of voodoo items, Bone necklaces, Voodoo dolls, taro cards, moss, snakes, Top hat, feathers, skulls, bones, shrunken heads

Queen of hearts room - plastic Flamingos, fake roses red or white, hearts of all shapes and sizes, 

Oggie Boogie from nightmare before christmas will be our front room, I need lots of bugs, backlight paint or glow in the dark paint, large dice, ANY Nightmare before christmas Items will be loved.

Random things- 
Pirate items
hook
long cigarette holder(Cruella de Vil) 
Bats
Bugs
spiders
Any Halloween wall art
Love owls of any shape and size
anything gothic or spooky is right up my alley
Halloween baking items are always great, cupcake wrappers, candy toppers
We love candy too  feel free to send any valentines candy our way too (my 7 year old son would love it)
Milk chocolate

Dislikes - 

I have enough spider webs
no countrish halloween items
I prefer spooky to cutsey

Anything you send will loved. Thank you for spending the time to look for gifts for me 

You can get a general idea of the things I like from my pinterest board http://www.pinterest.com/dee14399

I will continue to add things to my list 

As per request by some people, I have a 7 year old son and a 1 year old daughter. My son loves halloween (and candy ) Oh and a boxer and a cat


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great List and boards dee. My kids love your theme


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Boo! We have kids at our parties every year and its usually really scary. I love disney so I thought I would 
try out this theme this year and give them a break from the truly scary stuff. Im really excited about it. I have always loved the Villians in the disney movies and I think I can make some really cool stuff for our party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great theme, dee143399. I love the movie Princess and the Frog. You can find the left over New Year's hats right now on clearance. You could probably us them as a base. I just came in from Walmart and they had a bunch of them. What is the witch type woman called in that movie??? Hmm.... I need to add her and him to my stuff. LOL Now see what you have done!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Count me in, but I'll need a couple days to work on my list.

The Ursula room sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, more victims and Reapers! Getting excited about this!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great news ooojen. Can't wait to see your list


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hey Reapers and Victims! 
Here is my list of likes and dislikes.....
(this has been added to)
Likes:
My haunt this year is a haunted cemetery with a front porch taken over by restless spirits. I'm hoping to cover my front porch with glow in the dark ghosts and my front yard will be covered with tombstones. I'm making a HUGE cemetery, a gate, front pillars and ghosts, ghosts, ghosts! I can use anything I could put in a cemetery, including lanterns, tombstones (handmade, not store bought, please) Spanish moss, realistic spiders, ghosts, cheesecloth, UV paint, rats, skeletal hands, arms, legs, feet, and anything that is graveyard, ghostly or creepy and creepy cloth. A ghost that you make yourself would be a welcomed thing...any kind of white fabric, from white sheets from the thrift store or goodwill to gauze-like curtains, drapes, fabric, whatever you find at any second hand store. I will RIT everything I make for the porch, but ghosts for the graveyard would be good too. They won't be black lit but more specters for the graveyard, maybe have blue or green lights directed on them. Black birds would be great, any pose will do. Any kind of trim that I could put on tombstones. (I have to make about 45 tombstones this year) Think Haunted Mansion, and those type of ghosts. On a side note, I do LOVE NBC, and I would never so no to anything like that, cuz "Jack" is the love of my life. If you find something vintage or old, that will work because I do love old Halloween masks, and vintage Halloween. Here is a link to my Pinterest boards....I pretty much love everything I pin...on some level. 
http://www.pinterest.com/janasnipes/
I just don't want my Reaper to stress over sending me stuff. I'm a simple girl with simple tastes and I can make use of most anything. Thank you in advance for whatever you do, I know I will LOVE it.


I don't need pictures, bottles, books, signs, or anything cutesy. I don't like gore, my aesthetic is more creepy and haunted, not blood and guts. First and foremost, I am a Halloween addict who loves Martha Stewart, Disney, and all things Halloween. Come on...how hard can I be???? Thanks and if you get me as a victim, I'm so, so grateful! Don't stress though, I can use whatever you send me to make my haunted cemetery and yard all I dream it to be in 2015.

I don't have children, but I have two dogs, Bella, a seven year old Rottie that LOVES her stuffed toys. And Harry a 6 year old Puggle that LOVES his treats. And a spoiled "shop" cat that lives in our body shop. He is Ripley and although he comes and goes as he pleases, he is spoiled beyond belief. (everyone loves Ripley)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*LadyGoats' Likes/Dislikes*

Just sent Bethene my likes/dislikes. Here's where I am right now.

I always feel like I'm seeming selfish when I give such a long list, but after participating in one already, I realize the importance of details. For the record, I will love anything that I get! My set up is a fenced in cemetery at the front of my house, and I plan to do a cauldron creep/witch seance scene in a nook by my door, so anything you can think to add to that! This will probably be updated before the deadline about 9,368 times, so make sure you check the likes/dislikes thread, please! Thank you, whoever gets me!

Likes:

LIGHTING

tealights
colored/white spotlights
strobe lights (need two more of the cheap $5-10 ones!)
can always use orange string lights
lanterns

PROPS

unique tombstones (nothing cheesy, like "Will B. Bach", etc.)
spooky scarecrows, ground breakers
birds
spiders
gargoyles
witch broom
witch/oracle accessories
bones (the plaster or foam-ish ones.. or, just not the plasticy ones!)
ouija board themed things
medium to large fake pumpkins (carvable or not)
red glass votive holders
bird feeder poles (not the feeder itself)
spell book
fake coals (someone made some from Great Stuff with lights stuffed in them for under a cauldron)
creepy cloth

HOUSEWARES
I LOVE to bake, so

halloween themed aprons (I'm a size Small)
cookie cutters
candy molds (like the Wilton/Martha Stewart ones - any brand/theme is fine!)
cake tins
tea towels
cloth napkins
placemats
(you get it, Halloween kitchen stuff. If you sew, I'd love hand made ones!)

CRAFTING
Can always use extra supplies to create my Halloween set-up

acrylic paints
foam brushes (ALWAYS need these!)
if you have any halloween stamps/stencils/punches you no longer use, send 'em my way!
spray insulation foam (Great Stuff)
hot glue gun + glue (mine just broke  )

GENERAL/MISC.

Fortune Teller accessories
Day of the Dead/Sugar Skulls
Halloween music/scene setting sounds
If you have Halloween props you no longer want
Starting a cauldron creep, so if you've done one (or know how!!), you can send a motor and some basic instructions on how to set it up/use it, that would be like... the ultimate Halloween gift!

VALENTINE
If you're going to have this done in time for V-day, I'm a total sucker for pink cutesy lace and anything pink with white polka dots and I love hearts and this sentence is running on because this is seriously how i would describe to you how much i love all the annoying lovey dovey Valentines day stuff. Wooden hearts, heart frames, valentine's ribbon, heart punches, etc. I love hearts. 

And candy. Candy will always be good. 

*NOTE*
Totally not necessary, but I have two girls, 9 and almost 5. I would love to know if my victim has kids so that I can include them, so I figured I'd share  (also have a dog, Percy, who's Rottweiler/Blue Heeler and two cats (an orange tabby named Brutus, and a white/black/brown named Acorn)

DISLIKES

gore. if it has blood/guts, I dowannit
don't have a place for zombie/alien/apocolypse type stuff
cutesy props (i love cutesy housewares..!)
dolls
characters (no horror flick dudes)
dvds/movies
vanilla scented anything
circus stuff
vanilla scented anything!! 


For the record, I have a couple pinterest boards that may help (maybe?)
https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/halloween-fall/
https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/halloween-housewares/

Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad to see you remembered to include info on the kiddos. I love to know that detail or if you have 4 legged ones!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I set to work on my own list today, but first I reviewed the posts here. Somehow I got distracted with thoughts of how I could make owls and eels, gargoyles and Gothic decor. I spent close to an hour looking for supply sources and planning how I'd sculpt a Sanderson Sister-- lol! What I _didn't _do is finish my own list. Kind of hopeless...but it was fun!

LadyGoats -- a long list doesn't look selfish at all. It's not as though any of us expects to get everything on our list! We know you're just making it easier for your reaper.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate this part of the reap. I love giving. The receiving part is something I need to work on. Here goes...

I love vintage. I getting old, and I guess my taste are running that way too. I love vintage in any holiday. If we are Talking Easter I love the old honeycomb decorations. Valentine, I love the old time cards kids used to give each other in school. In anything vintage, I am fine with reproductions. I can't afford the things I grew up with. Sad isn't it. But I can't tell the difference anyway, so what ever is cheapest. Of course any thing in vintage Halloween is great. Two collections I do have are tin noise makers, and Halloween Talley cards. I was talking to my sister about people who spend $20 and up for old paper plates and napkins. She asked how much I pay for tally cards. I changed the subject. (I've never gone over $10, usually around $6). 

I love, love, love things from thrift stores. My hubby took me to a casino and I lost $20. He asked how I like our evening. I told him, Do you know how much I could have got at a thrift store for $20? Thrift stores are where I go for fun. What do I get at thrift stores? Stuff I never even knew I needed. Vintage figurines for any holiday. Something odd. You've never seen it before? I'd like it. 

What I really need this Halloween is dolls. Broken dolls, dolls with shaved heads, dolls with missing arms or legs, I'll take the missing arms and legs too. I'm going to age everything, so don't worry about the condition. I'm not going to do blood or gore with them, Just massive numbers and aged. I could also use some grass skirts from dollar stores. I want to do a hut on an island. 

I just started collecting clowns in one of my rooms in my house. Creepy clowns. Regular clowns. Probably not cute clowns, but if you have some already, I'll take them. I not fussy, really. 

I love sugar skulls and Day of the Dead. I love Edgar Allen Poe and Bela Lugosi. I like the Addams Family and spiders. 

What I don't really do are witches or the devil. I have some neighbors who are uptight, so I try not to set them off. I can take or leave glitter. Same way with gore. I'm pretty easy going.

My outside is pretty typical cemetery, ghost, vampires, mummies, you know, the regular stuff. 

My kids are grown up. I have two small dogs and a very bad cat who just ate my $70 canary who was sitting on eggs. Right now I hate her, but she doesn't know it. I'll get over it. Hopefully by Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Laura, OMG, I am so sorry about your canary. And I pity that cat!

I am on the hunt for dolls. They are on my list for things to pick up this year to help you out. 

I am so much like you. I love, love finding things and/or making things for others.

Can't wait to get this thing started.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving everyone's list


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I set to work on my own list today, but first I reviewed the posts here. Somehow I got distracted with thoughts of how I could make owls and eels, gargoyles and Gothic decor. I spent close to an hour looking for supply sources and planning how I'd sculpt a Sanderson Sister-- lol! What I _didn't _do is finish my own list. Kind of hopeless...but it was fun!
> 
> LadyGoats -- a long list doesn't look selfish at all. It's not as though any of us expects to get everything on our list! We know you're just making it easier for your reaper.


I'm glad to see that I am not the only one that is easily sidetracked. Knew that if I didn't make my list now, that it would never get done... And I think the same thing when other people post detailed lists (that it's easier on the reaper). For some reason, coming from me, it just seems like I'm like 'give me give me give me!' Like others, the receiving parts the hardest.

Scareme - you are a much bigger person than I. That cat would know that I was furious. All day, every day. And I am so sorry to hear about your Canary!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...ooojen you're so funny. I do that to...check out these amazing pics from a Facebook group I'm in for Halloween diy. 
Scareme I'm so sorry about your canary


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

she made her from paper clay. Now I'm wondering if I should try this or stick with my mannequin head idea


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> View attachment 233653
> she made her from paper clay. Now I'm wondering if I should try this or stick with my mannequin head idea


ok that is wicked cool i love it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want Maleficient! She is great. What is the name of this group?

Booswife, I started to suggest that you might want to use the Styrofoam heads and paint them. That is especially true for Winifred so you can get the mouth right. But, I know that the mannequin heads will stand the weather better. Plus you can get them in specific hair colors and can style the hair and not have to buy wigs, too. 

Did you see the faces o my Styrofoam fortune tellers?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I want Maleficient! She is great. What is the name of this group?
> 
> Booswife, I started to suggest that you might want to use the Styrofoam heads and paint them. That is especially true for Winifred so you can get the mouth right. But, I know that the mannequin heads will stand the weather better. Plus you can get them in specific hair colors and can style the hair and not have to buy wigs, too.
> 
> Did you see the faces o my Styrofoam fortune tellers?


yes boo what is name of group i want to join


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No Printer I didn't see them but I would love to! 

Halloween Yard Haunters Is the Facebook group. I always try to get them on the forum, I asked this girl to join and do a tutorial. She visited us but decided she wasn't into the forum thing  looked to complicated.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Can't wait to get this thing started.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKqV7DB8Iwg


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

it feels so great to be crafting still have a bit of work in the garage and shop from move but was rainy and cold so got back in my grove working on 4 projects at one time oh how i have missed you crafting after not doing it for over a month .


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, booswife, she did some impressive work! 
I assumed you'd have to put some kind of mesh over the Styrofoam to make the mâché stick, but it looks like paperclay did just fine without. I suppose you could use a mannequin head and just tweak the features a little with papier mâché. With Styrofoam, though, the input cost is pretty low, and it might be easier to remove pieces for a do-over if you weren't happy with them. So many possibilities...

So sorry about the canary, Scareme. I know how you feel. I used to have a Bourke's parrot until older DD accidentally let the cat into the bird's room. 

Unfortunately, I just got rid of several of the girls' old dolls less than a year ago. A potential use seems to crop up whenever I throw something away.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have always used Styrofoam heads, celuclay, and paper clay to make prop heads. you just need to seal them good for the weather. check Lauriebeasts tutorials....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I really need to try celuclay


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great info Bethene


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would so love to have a head like that one of Maleficient. I can do the body with no problem, but don't think I could do the head. She is gorgeous


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, I went to the name you said on Facebook and Liked and joined. There were two by the same name and each only shows a few members. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen, did you make a list? I can't seem to find it :-/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmm let me go check it out Printer. I'll get back to you. 
LadyGoats ooojen doesn't have a list yet, keeps getting side tracked with reading everyone else's lists. Haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok Printer, it won't let me send to you but it did let me recommend a member so I did that  hopefully it's approved soon. There is about 5,000 members


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm at it, LadyGoats... slowly but surely.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

mb24's Likes and Dislikes-

Likes:
Vintage/Retro Halloween itmes- blowmolds, Jack o Lantern pails, Rosbro items, 80s Halloween items
I like Peanuts items (Charlie Brown, Lucy, Snoopy, etc) 
I collect vintage Strawbeery Shortcake items
I love cutesy items
Valentine's Day is one of my most favorite holidays and I love things with vintage valentine card graphics on them
I like custom/homemade items
I like aprons and use them regularly
I just discovered Funko POP figures and LOVE them. I just bought Myrtle Snow and Finona Goode from the New Orleans Comic Con show. I would love more-Michael Jackson, Frankenberry, Boo Berry, Sookie Stackhouse, any of the Monsters they make, Chuckie - really...any POP figure...lol
Cutesy Vintage items

Dislikes:
Gory/Bloody items
Demonic items


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's mine:

I decorate for Valentines, St Patrick's day, and Easter. Don't really do Mardi Gras though. Would love to see an HF style spin on any holiday. Something to do with roses would be cool since my last name is Rose. 

I have decorated my bedroom in Day of the Dead. Love sugar skulls. Using black and bright colors. Would love pillows, posters, pictures, figures, anything Day of the Dead theme.

I need potions and items for my witches kitchen. Items for my graveyard. I need outdoor decorations. We moved from a trailer into a big house a year ago and I don't have much for outside. This past year I did spiders on the porch with my skelly and my graveyard in the yard. 
I love scarves, hats, socks, and gloves. I love jewelry and I have no halloween makeup.
I love chocolate. Love thrift store treasures and homemade goodies. Love anything Homemade!
Love skulls and skeletons. Would love a skelly dog or cat. 
Big Doctor Who fan, I have also been a big Scooby Doo fan since as I was a kid.

I love to read one of my reapers actually sent me "The Shinning" and "Doctor Sleep" 

Don't need halloween knickknacks (except for
Witch items). No gore or bloody items. I have 4 kids. Cutesy is ok. I like glitter too. No bugs but spiders are ok. Nothing demonic or satanic cause that really scares me. 

Have 2 boys 12 & 8 and 2 girls 5 & 3. I have a big dog and a little dog and one kitty. I wear a T-shirt size 2x or 3x women's and women shoe size 9.

https://www.pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/
https://www.facebook.com/roseylilmomma


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More great list


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooohooo more joining. I was thinking that the sign-up finish date was the 14th, but now realize that it is later. Still time to sign up peeps. COme and join us.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Wooohooo more joining. I was thinking that the sign-up finish date was the 14th, but now realize that it is later. Still time to sign up peeps. COme and join us.


I was thinking it was the 14th also, and just saw yesterday that it was later. Did it change? No matter, I guess; I have my list about done anyway.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo more lists! Yay!! So happy to see everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I’ll be happy with purchased new, purchased used, dumpster dived for, crafted, found online and printed, gathered in the woods, whatever. I’ve listed some specific things, but, my Dear Reaper, if you have a creative side, feel free to let loose!  I absolutely love the idea of getting something that fits one of my themes, but that I might not have thought of on my own! Same goes for if you see something unique in a thrift shop-- Just because my list is specific doesn't mean I wouldn't enjoy other variations on the themes.
I do a variety of themes around the house, though the overall feel so far has been a Gothic-Victorian melding. Every year some things are different from previous years and some stay the same. This year I’m planning a Bayou (new, and a break from the G-V style), Dracula’s Suite (done once, see link below), Haunted Attic (new), Mad Scientist’s Lab (w/Frankenstein’s Monster), & Fortune Teller Area (did last year). I also have some general Halloween stuff in the living room/kitchen/dining area. I do some decorating outside-- no planned theme yet. The weather can make it difficult, so I don't use anything that can be easily wind-damaged.

My smallish lab area is slated to expand this year. Think Frankenstein Vibe, a touch of Steampunk, a little general Victorian, not too gross.
Older style things that would fit in an Alchemist’s lab would be great. I don’t want to make two separate labs, but I love both styles. If any guests are flummoxed by the anachronism, I’ll claim it’s due to the scientist’s madness. (M-M-M-M-M-M-M-M-Mad, Mad, Mad…)
Bits and pieces--Knife switches, toggle switches, old-looking dials, buttons, meters, insulators, coils-- used, even corroded is fine.
Misc. built lab props or decor – I don’t expect anyone to build me a Jacob’s ladder, but anything with potential to light up or have a meter needle move—even if I’d have to do the wiring and provide the power source—still be great!
Wheel valves - I don't need the actual valve, but I'd love some varied sizes of the wheel portion, especially wheel on a shaft.
Old-looking mortar and pestle of the tall, deep apothecary type (brass or other)
Frankenstein-feel lab jars or specimens, scientifically-categorized oddities 
Aged-looking lab diagrams, especially anatomical 
Outside calipers
Old-looking balance scales  in any condition
Big, black, Frankenstein boots-- like the monster wore in the B&W movies (or like some biker wore before donating them to SA or GW). They certainly don’t need platform soles. The bigger the better, but any adult men's size works -- used and a bit beaten up is fine.
I already have a plasma ball, test tubes, a couple Petri dishes, beakers, and flasks, but anything else that screams, Cool Lab Stuff would be fun! 

We have a Pirate party slated for this summer, but the theme is a common one for Halloween too, so I’ll include some wants.
Decorative fish netting
Cannon balls – or paintable balls 5” or larger, as raw material to make cannon balls
Pirate-themed party-ware—shot glasses, drinking straws, hors d’oeuvres picks, drink garnish picks
Nearly any Kraken or Cthulu type decor 
Pirate “treasure”- fake pearls, etc. I got gems and a few coins, but there's always room for more!
Prop parrot, large-ish seagull &/or pelican (realistic, or a little cheesy is ok) and a fair-sized plastic or resin iguana. I know these are pretty specific, and I don’t *expect* to get them, but just in case my reaper would have one lying around from a prior year, or would stumble across one in a 2nd hand store, I thought I might as well mention them. 

I have a Fortune Teller/Gypsy/Cunning Woman area that I started last year. There are pictures in one of my photo albums that show my setup. (I do have a number of potion-type bottles that weren’t photographed, and have found a few more pieces of fabric since.) It's more Victorian-influenced than "carnivalesque". See anything missing? I’m sure I’d appreciate having my oversight corrected!
Prints of fortune teller themes (Constellations, etc.) designed to look Victorian or older
Ornate picture frames (regardless of condition) and/or framed b&w photos of gypsy-dressed ladies
Moons & 3-D stars to hang, Moravian or 60s Sputnik ornaments – See my Pinterest board for an example of the style I'm after, bearing in mind I'd be fine with painting and arranging the materials if I could get my hands on them.
Exotic-looking incense brazier (the kind that burns charcoal discs and resin chunks, or wood)
Ouija board planchette (want to magnetize it and make it move “by itself”)

I’m planning a bayou/swamp area for next year. I intend it to have a swamp trail leading to a hag’s shack/shop—maybe not intensely voodoo, but definitely soft Voodoo Vibe. Think of the overall feel of Tia Dalma's place, and you'll have it. I intend to have shelves in the shack to fill.
I already got some fantastic swamp stuff in the Merry Reap (many thanks, Im the goddess!) but there’s always room to squeeze in a bit more.
Large (at least 4”, so they show up; larger is fine) prop frogs – realistic or scary-looking 
Realistic or scary owl prop
Alligator(s)—plastic, latex, inflatable, whatever-- entire, or just the head, from a foot long or so up to large life sized—either realistic or not. I want the area realistic-spooky over-all, but I want to wrap one 'gator in webbing in the spider area of the swamp. A non-realistic one would work just to provide the shape under the webbing. A realistic one would be great elsewhere in the display.
Mortar and pestle again, but this time of natural materials (wood, stone, clay)
Old rustic wooden bowls and wooden spoons
Tribal drum or tribal mask
If my reaper is up to crafting anything in the swamp category-- carte blanche, I’ll love it!

Other Halloween--
Drop spider
Small, retro-influenced sculptures, especially with typical Halloween animals or pumpkins (Bethany Lowe sort of feel-- see Pinterest page or my album "Decor From the Last Few Years", photo #13 for an idea of the style.)
Still prints from classic B&W horror movies 
Any used, reclaimed hardware that looks promising for crafts or builds—distinctive hinges, ornate keyhole escutcheons, latches, cool drawer or cabinet pulls, also carved furniture feet or box feet, ornamental overlays, etc.
Tapered corks, with the small end being anywhere between ½” and 1¼”
Day of the Dead—smallish figurines (6” or less) or any size DoD animal
Halloween-themed shot glass, hors d’oeuvres picks or drink garnish picks
A clever sign or chalkboard for buffet area or bar area (for the latter I already have the light-up Dracula’s Pub sign, but that’s all.)
Vintage style moons—full or crescent, with faces-- signs, prints, sculptures
Candles are nice any time-- real flame, led, scented or not, tapers and pillars, they're all good.
I don't have a lot of Valentine's day decorations, but I'm certainly open to the idea  I do keep my holidays distinct unto themselves when I decorate. For me, the variety just adds to the fun.
Added: 
I forgot to mention my haunted attic theme.(I'm getting overly-ambitious, and this might have to wait a year.) I hope to get some projection equipment set up there, and I'd like a few props that would make a person think of what might be stored in a seldom-visited attic. Old-looking, long-disused stuff with a slightly creepy feel is what I'm aiming for. I'll want (Not from my reaper-- too expensive and too large to ship!) a dressmaker's dummy, a floor mirror, baby buggy, maybe a chair with a sheet thrown over it- that sort of thing. If my reaper can supply smaller, reasonable articles to fit that theme, I'd be thrilled with any! Victorian look would be excellent, and I love Art Nouveau style, but anything old-looking and low-tech would be fun. 
A creepy baby doll but _not_ one that has been horror-altered (DD might have one I can use), just one that was made with a naturally creepy look (like so many of them!) Old is good. If it has cracks on the face, or the eyes are missing, that's fine. I just don't want it to look gory or possessed. 
Two or three more naturally creepy, older-looking toys (again, not horror altered) would be great. I want them to look old and creepy, but not to have been created with the intention of looking creepy, if that's a clear-enough explanation. I've looked in vain for a reasonably priced monkey with cymbals. A Pierrot clown doll would certainly work...some of the reproduction cast iron banks look creepy without meaning to (I do already have a skeleton iron bank, but it's deliberately spooky, and better to use elsewhere.) 
Old-looking black parasol, like a Victorian mourning parasol, either in tact or tattered-- or even just the framework of an old parasol or umbrella.
Twitching rat in a trap prop-- on the off chance my reaper has one that is no longer used. 
One or more tin cups or pewter-look mugs for the Pirate theme. Pristine, or battered and dented, either is just fine.
Anything that would enhance my Dracula area-- Dignified Vampire, mostly burgundy/deep red, gray, and black scheme -- wolves or bats are good. 
Small Umbrella stand
Large  crocheted cotton doily -- It's ok if it's snagged or stained


Not my style:
Hard core gore (though specimen jars can be a little gross and that’s fine)
Satanic or demonic
Carnival theme—nothing against the theme; I just don’t have anything that fits right now.
I’m not a fan of glitter, but if an item is amazing otherwise, I can deal with a bit.
Actual dead things in lab jars (that just seems sad to me. I'm ok with some animal products, though, particularly from animals that get eaten anyway.)

My Fortune Teller Setup:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ooojen-albums-fortune-teller-area-2014-a.html
My Dracula Setup:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ooojen-albums-dracula-s-room-first-year.html
Pinterest link, just to give an idea of my style and taste; I'm really not asking for the specific things pictured there.:
http://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, what a fun list. Wow, I could have fun with this one. I am off to check out your fortune teller from last year. I probably saw it then, but I need a fix!

OMG, ooojen that fortune teller room is to die for... I love so much about it. Loving all the hands. I have that same hand bottle. Your winding staircase is awesome, too. Love your crystal ball and the the material and so much more. Is that the sign that kelloween painted? I so wanted it and just didn't have the money while it was available.

I posted a link to this on the Fortune teller thread in the Party Ideas section.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad you liked the room! I had a lot of fun gathering stuff, quite a bit of which I had around the house.
I didn't know the sign was designed by one of the HF's own. As a matter of fact, I got it off Etsy before I signed on here. If it's Kelloween's design, I wonder whether someone lifted a copy and marketed it without permission. It might explain the quality if the manufacturer didn't have access to the original artwork. I definitely like the design, but the graphic has been blown up too much. The resolution is very poor-- extremely pixelated and muddy-colored. In low light it was sadly non-eye-catching. This will give you an idea-- I put a Zombie Tarot card on to the right for comparison to a portion of the sign's graphic to the left, so you can see the muddiness isn't due to the camera's focus. (Though the consistently yellow color is from taking the shot under tungsten bulbs. Oh-well.)
View attachment 233758

So apparently my picture disappeared. Hmmm...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet more list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been fine tuning my list to help my reaper out


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Been fine tuning my list to help my reaper out


And I came up with 2 most excellent things for you-- lol! I have to stop poring over random lists and just wait for my assigned victim...*sigh*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me too, I have been gathering things for my victim, but have to switch gears everytime I look at a new list. I hate having to wait this long after the sign-ups begin!!! It seems forever and then there is a long time till ship date, but at least I can ship early. 

Too bad everyone doesn't want fortune teller or witchy stuff or some of the great Valentine ideas I have. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> And I came up with 2 most excellent things for you-- lol! I have to stop poring over random lists and just wait for my assigned victim...*sigh*


lol i so know what you mean have you mean. i am so glad to be back to crafting i have some pay it forward stuff i so have to get create and get out


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have payitforward stuff too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, it feels like forever between sign-up and when victims are assigned!! I had to find another project to do because I kept finding myself mulling over everyone's list with increasing anxiety!! 

Like, severe, unpleasant anxiety...

Didn't even THINK to do PayItForward stuff!! Thanks for the idea!

printersdevil - I am all for fortune teller/witchy/valentines... (did I put fortune teller on my list?! Now I have to go check!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

One thing about doing a pay-it-forward right now--- by the time you get done, ship, and the person receives it, victims will likely have been assigned. Think how awful it would be if a reaper was in the middle of a costly project from his or her victim's list, and then the victim received the same kind of item from someone else!

I guess I could pay it forward to someone who is not involved in the reaper exchange.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good point! !


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I will love what ever you make, repurpose or buy brand new. I decorate with many styles and just because you don't see a specific request on my list does not mean I won't love it. These are just the styles I lean towards and a few specific items I don't have, to give you some ideas to play with. Please feel free to be creative. If you don't see anything on my list that you want to tackle, just go with what you know and have fun. I will love it! Here we go!

I decorate indoors and out. I have multiple styles and I love adding new items each year. I don’t do themed rooms or parties. For years I have concentrated more on the outdoors but now I really need to step up my game indoors. I need some things I can use to create more indoor vignettes. I love homemade. Repurposed thrift store finds are great. Our thrift stores here are hit and miss and I mostly miss. I’m a little jealous when I read of all the great thrift store finds. 

Sorry, I don't have Pinterest. Getting a Pinterest account has been on my to-do list for over a year... 

Likes:
Witches - (potion bottles, spell book/book of shadows, decorative witch hat. Anything witch related that you have a talent for creating, I will love. I would love to have several of the old /vintage witch pictures that many here have used to create lovely vignettes.)
Vintage/Victorian
Poe inspired
Gothic
Primitive
Elegant or unique bottles
Creepy jack-o-lantern - (think pumpkinrot or Kloey’s corpsed pumpkin)
Lantern - (think creepy, distressed, spooked up lantern like StanFam3 made for 2014 SR 2.
Wreath – (perhaps a vintage, gothic, or spooky vibe - anything leaning towards too pretty or cute won’t go with my outdoor style)
Creepy music - (I’m not that into music and have no idea of where to start looking for a creepy mix.)

Dislikes: 
Cute
Cheesy
Disney 
Glitter
Gore
Zombies
Blow molds
Inflatables
Movie character props

Do not need:
Kitchen ware, towels
Party ware
Movies/DVDs


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen - if I don't get you for a victim, I'm mugging your reaper and stealing you! 

SO happy to see your list sfhadowwalker! I love my lantern from StanFam3 <3 She's doing it this year, right? Maybe she'll get you as a victim (hint, hint, bethene  ) - I still feel like she was the best reaper!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You make me feel better, LadyGoats; I'm never quite sure whether my offbeat list would be a pita!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ooojen,I love your list too! I have several idea's tucked away just in case you're my victim!
I feel bad for my reaper,it's a smallish list,due to the fact I am some what down sizing! but the fact that I am downsizing is good for victims and payitforward!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I feel bad for my reaper,it's a smallish list,due to the fact I am some what down sizing!


You have plenty on your list to inspire a reaper!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> You have plenty on your list to inspire a reaper!


Agreed! 

Why downsizing, bethene?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a couple of reasons. First, we used to do a couple of campground haunt weekends every fall. But a couple of years ago hubby had a stroke, which left him partially blind, and also with small dizzy\seizure. type things. Which means that he can't drive our. 5th wheel,or any other rv. So we sold it, I did a lot bigger haunts at the campgrounds. Very detailed. But at home I only set up a grave yard. I do put witches out usually, But not all the potions,etc. My husband thinks someone will mess with our stuff,even though it's never happened. 
Secondly, hubby is 60, I will be, so he has it in his head we need to get rid of stuff. it's like he thinks that we are on deaths door or something. he truthfully drives me nuts ! sigh.....


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen said:


> One thing about doing a pay-it-forward right now--- by the time you get done, ship, and the person receives it, victims will likely have been assigned. Think how awful it would be if a reaper was in the middle of a costly project from his or her victim's list, and then the victim received the same kind of item from someone else!
> 
> I guess I could pay it forward to someone who is not involved in the reaper exchange.


This is such a great point during a reap. I'll add to this line of thinking.

With last years SR 2, my victim was dawnski. I think we all know she is very talented and makes a ton of her own props. A ton! She has lots of space to fill and she manages to do it every year with some of the most awesome props. Anyway, my point here is at least she had her own very long thread where she showcased her props as she worked on them. I would have been lost without that thread. This woman can make anything! I had the opportunity to see what she already had and in most cases, what she was currently working on. 

I was nervous as all get out that any minute I'd see that she had made herself something that I had made for her reap...but at least I had that thread! I have noticed some people are including in their lists items that they already have that fit a certain theme that they have on their lists. That is most helpful!!! I think it was booswife02 who did an awesome job to this point with her pinterest links.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You know it is so cool to read a list and see someone make reference to so other member's crafts====I like %#$* like so and so makes. Or I would love to have a *^$#% like so and so got or gave in a Secret Reaper. We sound like the virtual family that we are. LOL


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> ooojen - if I don't get you for a victim, I'm mugging your reaper and stealing you!
> 
> SO happy to see your list sfhadowwalker! I love my lantern from StanFam3 <3 She's doing it this year, right? Maybe she'll get you as a victim (hint, hint, bethene  ) - I still feel like she was the best reaper!


Last I remember hearing from her she was still in the consideration stage. I'm pretty sure she hasn't confirmed yet. She's a super awesome reaper!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> This is such a great point during a reap. I'll add to this line of thinking.
> 
> With last years SR 2, my victim was dawnski. I think we all know she is very talented and makes a ton of her own props. A ton! She has lots of space to fill and she manages to do it every year with some of the most awesome props. Anyway, my point here is at least she had her own very long thread where she showcased her props as she worked on them. I would have been lost without that thread. This woman can make anything! I had the opportunity to see what she already had and in most cases, what she was currently working on.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> I think it was booswife02 who did an awesome job to this point with her pinterest links.


I was right then, it is you with the most organized pinterest boards I've ever seen. It makes perfect sense! Now if I can just get my rear in gear and make a pinterest account...I want to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am very traditional when it comes to decorating. I hate gore and cutesy I MAY be known for having a craft (and snowman) addiction. I am constantly using yarn on my loom. I really like that funky yarn that makes the ruffle scarves. Thanks to Christmas, I am fully stocked up on glue sticks, oil paints, canvases and......








I love decorating boxes, books, wreathes, making corpsed pumpkins, painting frames, sewing, using my glue gun, etc


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I am very traditional when it comes to decorating. I hate gore and cutesy I MAY be known for having a craft (and snowman) addiction. I am constantly using yarn on my loom. I really like that funky yarn that makes the ruffle scarves. Thanks to Christmas, I am fully stocked up on glue sticks, oil paints, canvases and......
> View attachment 233983
> 
> 
> I love decorating boxes, books, wreathes, making corpsed pumpkins, painting frames, sewing, using my glue gun, etc


wow now that is a container of mod podge


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I know!!!!! It's freaking huge. I just wish the smell didn't make me gag. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I put up photos of my decorating so my reaper can see some of what I already have (though I don't have all the areas covered.) If I make anything for myself before this reap is over, it will be something I can use in multiples.
I linked one Pinterest board, but the rest of mine are pretty sloppy and not well updated.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, please add the link to your Pinterest board to your signature. I go in and out of everyone's all the time. I am a stalker all the time.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I was right then, it is you with the most organized pinterest boards I've ever seen. It makes perfect sense! Now if I can just get my rear in gear and make a pinterest account...I want to be like you when I grow up!


Haha.....Thanks.... I try really hard to keep it all strait. I started out with one Halloween board and it had tons of pins. I could never find what I was looking for! I hate that so I just separated it all up 
I don't have a very big attention span so if things are jumbled I am lost. It's gotta be clear so I can focus. Thanks though I'm so glad you like my boards


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How many do we have signed up, bethene?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> ooojen, please add the link to your Pinterest board to your signature. I go in and out of everyone's all the time. I am a stalker all the time.


The examples of what I already have are in photo albums -- I know you've seen the fortune teller, and I just put Dracula's suite up yesterday. 
The Pinterest board I threw together for this reaper is
http://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/
But it's really just to give an idea of the way my taste runs. I certainly don't expect a reaper to look for (or make) those exact things!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have15 signed up,
would love to have. 20.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I have a question and am just too lazy right now to go back through all the threads to check this out. Also, I am not sure I would really find my answer since some may not have included this info. 

How many decorate for Valentine's Day, St. Patricks or Mardi Gras. If so do you just do regular decorating in the normal realm of these holidays Or do you do it with a twisted, spooky twist? I have been so intrigued by so many on the Forum who do NBC in December and others who have year round Halloween things that stay out. I have become one of those since the girls moved out). Just having some ideas of things and wondering if others would be open to them or think I was nuts. I guess these things could all be used only at Halloween as a "tribute" to those other holidays, too. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I do just a small amount of decorating for Valentine's Day and St. Patrick's Day. I never even thought to decorate for Mardi Gras because celebrating it really isn't a tradition around here. The last few years bars have encouraged people to get out and drink for Mardi Gras, but that has been about the extent of it. It'd be kind of cool to put up a couple things, though.
As to combining holidays-- This_ isn't _a criticism of the way anyone else chooses to decorate, but for me personally, Nope. The distinctness of each holiday is what keeps them special for me. Halloween and fall go hand in hand in my book. Making every holiday spooky and eerie would dilute my Halloween excitement.
A food analogy-- I find a good Cuban sandwich or pulled pork burrito to be delicious and immensely satisfying. However, that doesn't mean that I want to put cumin, red pepper, lime and orange juice on everything I eat. That would take away much of the distinct flavors of other delicious foods, and totally clash with some of them. I love variety, and I delight in each food item, or holiday, having its own distinct flavor.
To each his or her own, but for me, vive la différence


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I decorate indoors for Valentine's Day, but have yet to find/make something I love for outdoors.

About mixing... I *love* it when people tactfully spookify other holidays (to a point),, but don't know that I would. Maybe a decor piece or two, but definitely not everything. In a sense, I agree with ooojen, I like each holiday for what it is.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you both. I have always kept the separate too. Last year I did some things that were Halloween based, but with a love them for my Reaper. However, she had listed that as a like. It was things like some of her favorite movies that already had a theme of love--some Tim Burton movies. I just played up the Valentines or Love angle for them.

I know that there were others last year who specified that they would enjoy spookly or Halloweenish Valentine or other holiday things and I wanted to clarify in my mind what people liked/wanted.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The NBC piece I made for my Merry Reaper victim could certainly work for Halloween, Christmas, or Valentine's Day-- just swap out the mistletoe for a heart pendant or something.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper please look at this it is way different then one sent


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I decorate for every holiday but I keep them all separate. My family are already irritated with Halloween crafts around all year so they'd kill me If I actually mixed in Halloween to the other holidays.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am glad to see that I have noticed a couple of people say that they enjoy books. I have some books that I love that I would like to include for my victim, so it's nice to see that a few 'victims' like to read. I also have always included something regional from my home state for my victims. I think it is cool to make it personal and share some of what is local to you. I have a couple of great ideas, but they are very specific for someone who has a cemetery kind of haunt....I guess I better get a few more in my head for someone that DOESN'T have a cemetery...Ha, Ha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a reader,I ought to include that in my likes list,


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I mostly just decorate for Halloween and Christmas. I keep a few Halloween Items up all year. 
I have a mirror I got a few years ago from a secret reaper that is up all the time. Also any NBC Items tend to stay out all year.
Im not against decorating for Valentines day, it usually sneaks up on me so I don’t get anything out. (its also the anniversary of when my Dad passed away so its kind of a hard day for me)
I do buy Valentines things for my kids though, so if my reaper wanted to include any Valentines stuff for them they would love it.

Oh and I am a HUGE reader and love anything spooky to read. Also a huge fan of Horror movies


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Edited my list and added my pinterest link, it's usually in my signature but if I post from my phone then my signature don't show up.
I too love to read one of my reapers actually sent me "The Shinning" and "Doctor Sleep" Loved it! I will go edit my list again lol
I also have lots of photo albums on my profile and I have lots of pics on my Facebook for my Reaper to stalk for ideas of what I have decorated with.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I only decorate for Halloween and Christmas. I keep out all of my snowmen depending on my mood. I do make seasonal wreaths for my door.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is my list. Additions for this Winter style reaper are added on at the bottom:

MAIN LIKES/NEEDS:
*I LOVE anything Cats and Owls!
*I LOVE witch stuff, both Halloween/traditional witch items and real, pagan items...I love natural, earthy types of things for anything on the lines of real magical or witchy items. I don't need potion bottles, though.
*If anyone is good at sewing, or finds one for cheap, I would love a long, hooded cloak! Not the cheap, thin Halloween ones or costume ones, but nice fabric ones with a sturdy hood. (Lighter colors, as I have cat fur everywhere, lol.)
*Halloween kitchen items or glassware
*Would love a small Kitchen Witch, preferably in natural colors like sage/green/yellow/cream/white/brown ect.
*I would love a Witch Ball, also in natural colors.
*Looking for some of those aged, creepy or Pumpkinrot type of jack-o-lanterns!!
*I am looking for a small, stone, marble or wood mortar and pestal for my witch's kitchen
*I am REALLY in need of more outdoor decorations and lighting! (See my albums to see my graveyard...I also have a large back yard that I can put decor) Must be weather/wind/rain proof. 
*If anyone ever has an extra or two of those fuzzy white DT owls they don't want, I'd love to have them...as long as they don't look deformed, lol.


GENERAL LIKES:
Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
Anything Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired, especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, spooky trees, leaves, ect.
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls
Bats
Spiders (I'd like some posable fuzzy spiders for indoors...or some decent sized realistic looking ones that are safe to be used outside in wet, windy weather.
Vintage Halloween...especially with witch, cat or owl prints!
Scented wax cubes/tarts (NOT the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't care for air freshener smell.) Autumn scents like pumpkin, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, vanilla, cranberry, ect.
Candles in Autumn scents...must be jar candles or tea lights. I worry my 4 kitties will knock over votives, tapers or pillers.
Gravestones/graveyard items-Realistic, spooky/creepy is better...not gory/zombie, though.
LED string lights (purple, orange, green) or any lighting for my cemetery.
Lanterns (LED, if light included)
Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman"
Scarecrows: spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones.
Simple, silver or black Halloween necklaces (no earrings, ears aren't pierced)
Halloween socks...fuzzy, regular crew, or knee high..no low cut, though.
I also collect Skelanimals. Kit the Cat is my fave, and then Oliver the Owl and Diego the Bat...but I love the rest of them, too!
Cute is okay if it's something you think I will really like, just not overly cute or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable!)
No glitter, unless it's tiny accents that are firmly sealed and can't fall off.
Painted wooden crafty items and other assorted crafty items you all make so well!
I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties.

DISLIKES:
Clowns/dolls
Zombies
Gore/gross stuff
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
*I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!*
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate
Don't need Scientist
Don't need blow molds/inflatables

**I have a Pinterest board link in my signature with several Halloween and Witchy boards.**

**SPECIAL NOTE FOR WINTER REAPER:
I decorate for Valentine's Day a little...and I decorate for St. Patrick's Day and Easter a lot! I would love stuff for those days, as well as Halloween. **For St. Patrick's Day, I don't decorate in the religious sense. For me, it's all about the first green after winter, Shamrocks/Clovers, Magic, Irish/Celtic inspirations. **For Easter...I celebrate it as the beginnings of Spring...like Ostara/Pagan/Spring with natural aspects, eggs, bunnies, flowers, ect. I have Pinterest boards for these holidays, too, so you can see my preferences! I keep my holidays separate, no Halloween crossovers...but my Witchy self comes through in my decor all year, so that is kind of Halloweenish, lol.

**Again, I have tons of indoor stuff for Halloween...so some outdoor decor/lighting would be very helpful for me, if my darling Reaper could! I would still accept some indoor stuff if you have something you really think I'd love (especially the specific items on the top of my list, those I do want), but truly, I am in need of outdoor items! Check out my albums here on the forum, and my Outdoor Halloween pinterest board for inspiration. Thanks, Reaper!! HUGS!!

Additional note: For Easter/St. Patrick's Day/V-Day, if you want to send me fun stuff for those days, I forgot to say I can use indoor and/or outdoors for those holidays.

...Oh, and I forgot, some of you like to send candy for Valentine's Day. If my Reaper is one who likes to send candy: nothing gummy or marshmallow, as they usually have gelatine in them, which I don't eat.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Another Great List!


WitchyKitty said:


> *If anyone is good at sewing, or finds one for cheap, I would love a long, hooded cloak! Not the cheap, thin Halloween ones or costume ones, but nice fabric ones with a sturdy hood. (Lighter colors, as I have cat fur everywhere, lol.)


Just on the off chance, approximately how tall are you?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Another Great List!
> 
> Just on the off chance, approximately how tall are you?


Hahaha...I actually put my height in my original post, but the message was too long to send to bethene, so I took it out. I guess I should have left it! 
I am only 5'3''. I'm short, so I'd love a long one, but not too long or it would drag the ground, lol. So, for me, maybe it would be considered a mid length? I wear a size small in shirts. I always see pretty cloaks on Pinterest (I have some pinned on my Halloween/Cosplay board), but I don't own a sewing machine and have never been lucky enough to come across a cheap priced one. I only own a short, colorful embroidered one that isn't really the simple style I prefer.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I plan on doing a Cabin in the Woods party. I usually do homages to movies. These are going to be Evil Dead, Friday the 13th, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Sleepaway Camp and Cabin in the Woods. Also the house will have a general campground feel with mess hall, camping/tent, boat scene where Jason comes out of the water and our basement will look like the Evil Dead cabin. 

Anything related to this theme will be welcome! Here my idea board: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-to-do-list/

Likes
Cabin in the Woods - I want to turn our living room into the basement scene from Cabin in the Woods where everyone is picking up items that represent different monsters that might attack them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRHt07F3gBo 
Looking for:
Conch shell
Hellraiser box or that ball they show in the movie
1970s style ballerina music box
And if someone is feeling crafty, the Diary of Anna Patience Buckner, 1903 http://thecabininthewoods.wikia.com/wiki/Patience_Buckner 

Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Stuff that looks like this:
Creepy lamp with face http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208543603/ 
Creepy frame with face http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208543598/
Any body parts that look like they’ve been cooked/BBQ
Skeletal mobile, stuff to hang

Evil Dead
Tape recorder like from the movie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEqsmruTWWE
Necronomicon face book
Anything you can think of from the movie. I have a whole basement to fill!

Friday the 13th
Camp Crystal Lake sign like this http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208513476/ 

More stuff
Taxidermy and animal skeletons
Movie posters of any of the above 
Spiders, snakes, scary critters
Fake arrows – I want to make a bullseye with a dummy all shot up
Mice caught in mousetraps
Fake bear traps
Outfit for Jason/Leatherface
Leatherface mask
chainsaw
Skeletons and/or torsos
Sleepaway camp DVD
Camp Arawak sign (the name of the camp in Sleepaway Camp)
burlap
Ugly curtains or blankets that I can use on walls or the floor – as many as I can get
Any kind of signage seen in a campground, if they are macabre, all the better
Any kind of bodies – dead campers
Lighting of any kind
Blue plastic tablecloths – I want to put on the ground to make a water scene

Dislikes
Nothing cutesy
Pumpkins


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot more great lists


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love reading these


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is my likes list. I don't decorate for any other holidays outside of Halloween and Christmas. 

I tend to be rather eclectic when it comes to my sources of inspiration for Halloween. My pinterest boards are a good place to look for ideas. I have several boards with dark themes and I have a ton of boards. I do tend to like things that are darkly elegant and stuff that’s vampire themed. I also keep some of my Halloween up with the rest of my collections year round. It makes my inner goth child happy. 

http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/
http://www.pinterest.com/etherstragic/halloween/
 http://www.pinterest.com/etherstragic/vampir/

*Likes:*
Indoor decor
Elegant, gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian 
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story. My idea of cutsey would be more like Mark Rydan type stuff or the old vintage cartoons from the 30's and 40's.

*TV/ Movies:*
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Georges Méliès- A Trip to the Moon, etc
Addams Family
Dracula
Queen of the Damned/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Let the Right One In
Underworld
Supernatural
Buffy
Only Lovers Left Alive

*Lit/ Authors:*
Eastern European folklore
British gothic romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey
*
Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:*
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia 
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

*Dislikes:*
Outdoor décor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations. 
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff. 
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight. 
Clowns
Hot Topic
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
I'm not a cook so I wouldn't have much use for baking type stuff.
anything super Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

great lists


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

updated below


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I am easy to please, so please don’t stress out over picking something out. I am sure that I will love it. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought is perfectly fine. Don’t feel like you have to go overboard since I don’t need a bunch of stuff to store anyway. (Don’t let me ruin your fun, though, if you want to spoil me, just don’t feel any pressure to do so.) I love surprises, so whatever you pick out is going to be great.

I don’t mix Halloween with other Holidays, but I would be totally fine with Valentines or Easter items. I would enjoy a set of 4 dishes that were each different that I could display on my plate rack that were either Valentines, Easter, or Halloween related.

I am looking for a snake charmer’s basket or snake charmer’s flute to use with the animated snake that I got this year from Cracker Barrel.

I have recently become obsessed with The Walking Dead. If you happen to see the DVDs for Season 1, 2, or 3 at a yard sale, I wouldn’t mind owning them.

This year I did a graveyard for the first time. I have some gravestones, mostly from Dollar Tree, and some fencing and lights. I don’t have any grave breakers or bones to complete the scene so any hands, masks etc. that I could use to put something together would be good. I could use more outdoor decorations since I am running out of places to put things indoors (...though, I'll still take more indoor stuff, I'll find a place to put it.) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery and the more realistic, the better, for cemetery stuff. My graveyard was a sad looking thing because it REALLY needed more lighting, so any spotlights would be great.

I am hoping someday to come across the dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes.

I love those little Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. Little, dark, creepy graveyard scenes, mini skellies, other tiny haunted scenes like creepy, twisted trees, etc. with the moss and stones and such...I would love one but haven't gotten around to making myself one. Even just the components would be great. 

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 4 x 6 & 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists mostly of unlabeled bottles. I really liked those spider bottles that Saki did.

If my reaper is someone who knows how to make those creepy, aged, carved pumpkins, I'd love more of those to use to make a scarecrow for my graveyard. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

If my reaper is someone who paints, I once saw a picture that I really liked in a store that I didn't get because of a blemish and regretted ever since. Basically just five trick-or-treaters or so silhouetted against an orange sky. It might have had a haunted house, twisted tree & a moon.
If my reaper sews, I would love anything you choose to make me. Some ideas: a ghost pillow to go in an aqua bedroom, potholders, apron, wall hanging with jack-o-lanterns or black cats.

Things that I wish that I could have found in the after Halloween sales: At Walmart, the string of owl lights. At Home Goods, the headless horseman sign or the barn dance sign.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Wolves, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons, Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes, unscented pillar candles either fake or real.

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning)
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks or earrings since I don’t wear them
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many) Easter window clings o.k.
Candy or food items

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want after seeing the amazing things people have done):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In for another round. Oh what will happen this time?

Likes/needs:
Skeletons other then human. (bats, frogs, snakes, fairies, etc)
Zombie/skeleton gnomes
Projector monsters- I've been using AtmosFear alot.
Bunny monsters- including Monty Python
LED string lights (red, Halloween colors, color changers, fire/ice)
Gargoyles and garden monsters
Very large glass jars to display mini monsters like the big ones at Home Goods. 
Zero from Nightmare Before Christmas
Monster masks/costumes.
Body armor (future or historic)
Cyber Goth or Steampunk
Top hats 
distressed outfits for the pose and stay skeletons for outside
Halloween/holiday miniatures for wife's doll house
Egyptian decorations
Chucky of Child's Play.
Monster skulls
I also don't mind used decorations. 
Lasers or other night club lights. 
Fairy monsters

My theme has been involving skeletons attacking the house with Halloween lights. My HHR tends to get a monster invasion at Trunk-or-Treat. I'm considering ideas for other special effects that are portable. Also I use evil gnomes in the garden during the summer. I have two boys (3 and 7) that love the holidays and Legos monsters. I do throw early Oct Halloween parties

Dislikes/can't use
movies, non-LED lights, cute unless it involves the evil bunny, witches, tombstones, paper decorations, sound effects, clowns


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a heads-up that I updated my likes/dislikes list and linked pics of my haunt from this past year, my dear reaper. It's on page 1.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been tweaking mine all along, too. It's post #67


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Updated my likes/dislikes. I will be updating over the next couple of days.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too. I just thought of something that I have wanted for awhile but just never figured out how to do .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Added a couple more things to my list...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper don't forget to look at this list too


----------

